# Post your own Cosplay Thread



## Coffox (Oct 9, 2014)

Who doesnt love a well made cosplay/ costume.

Besides making your cosplay appearance in Conventions, meets, parties, or even Halloween.

Why not post them here?

I suppose your very own fursuit can apply here as well.

And remember The forum rules.
_

Lets start it out with my Hotline Miami "Rick" cosplay.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, clean your mirror bro.

PS. Moved to Costumes forum.


----------



## Coffox (Oct 9, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Wow, clean your mirror bro.
> 
> PS. Moved to Costumes forum.



thanks.

and apologizes for nasty dusty mirror


----------



## Hojozilla (Oct 10, 2014)

I suppose this could count as both a cosplay and a fursuit! This is my Mega Blaziken costume! His nickname is Ganja. :3 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13562128/


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 6, 2018)

OOOH I’ve been summoned with this thread


Spoiler


----------



## AriaTheFox (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm cosplaying as Catty from Undertale at Melbourne Oz Comic Con in 2 days, I'll post a photo on the forums when I'm finished!


----------

